# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Here we go. What you think?

## michael tyson

real or fake? bear in mind that the prop(white label) is worn from warming oil in hot water. dont just look at my bottles, CHIME IN BROS!

----------


## michael tyson

wow, im nub

----------


## michael tyson

ok, here they are

----------


## PT

i took them down because the initals were there but i asure you that it is legit and one of the best ug labs.

----------


## michael tyson

> i took them down because the initals were there but i asure you that it is legit and one of the best ug labs.


well, I used prop 4 weeks and test e 12 weeks. clean high calorie diet, trained like an animal, and was not happy with my results. will never buy from this lab again as i believe my gear was underdosed.

----------


## Marsoc

> well, I used prop 4 weeks and test e 12 weeks. clean high calorie diet, trained like an animal, and was not happy with my results. will never buy from this lab again as i believe my gear was underdosed.


 Are you sure that it's not just your genetics. ?

----------


## InternalFire

> Are you sure that it's not just your genetics. ?


are you sure you wanted to respond to a 7+ year old thread???

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

Bazinga son! gotem!

shit i almost commented. WTF is this doin on the new posts section? lol

----------


## Marsoc

> are you sure you wanted to respond to a 7+ year old thread???


Unsure. I seen it and thought it was new. O well I wonder how that guys gains are coming along

----------

